# Salvador da Lavoura



## Ricardo Tavares

Em português há esta frase, que acabou se transformando numa expressão que pode ser usada em várias situações, não somente referente à lavoura. Quando alguém, por exemplo, chega com uma solução para um problema complexo, pode-se dizer que ele foi o "salvador da lavoura". Na verdade, a solução apresentada foi a "*Salvação da Lavoura*" e esta é a expressão que busco e não "Salvador".

Gostaria de saber se há em espanhol uma expressão equivalente. Pensei em "Salvador de la Labranza" ou "*Salavación de la Labranza*", mas me parece que seria uma tradução muito literal, não servindo aos propósitos desejados.

Alguém poderia me ajudar ?

Grato desde já.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, não é Salvador da Pátria, não? Bem, eu digo isso, mas, claro, é uma alternativa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ricardo, não é Salvador da Pátria, não? Bem, eu digo isso, mas, claro, é uma alternativa.


Não sei como se diria isso em espanhol. A frase original em português que desejo traduzir é "Salvação da Lavoura", que procura dar um tom de duplo significado, pois está tratando da subvenção ao prêmio de seguro na agricultura. Por tanto, a implementação desta iniciativa seria a "Salvação da Lavoura", ou seja, da agriultura no Brasil e também a "Grande Solução para o Problema". 

Grato.


----------



## diversa

[

Oi, não conheço essa expressão mas num contexto* informal* eu poderia dizer "sacar las papas del fuego" para quando a solução chega como salvação, como emergência.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá, tem razão. Será que não daria uma tradução literal, uma vez que a expressão é brasileira? Ou, melhor ainda, usar as duas expressões: a sugerida pela diversa ao lado da nossa traduzida literalmente ao espanhol?


----------



## diversa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não sei como se diria isso em espanhol. A frase original em português que desejo traduzir é "Salvação da Lavoura", que procura dar um tom de duplo significado, pois está tratando da subvenção ao prêmio de seguro na agricultura. Por tanto, a implementação desta iniciativa seria a "Salvação da Lavoura", ou seja, da agriultura no Brasil e também a "Grande Solução para o Problema".
> 
> Grato.


 

Nesse contexto agrário e com duplo sentido, pelo menos nesta região, acho que não há. Até já.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ah, tá, tem razão. Será que não daria uma tradução literal, uma vez que a expressão é brasileira? Ou, melhor ainda, usar as duas expressões: a sugerida pela diversa ao lado da nossa traduzida literalmente ao espanhol?



Hummm, não sei. Pode ser uma boa idéia, caso não surja uma alternativa melhor dos foreiros nativos.... Vou aguardar um pouco mais... 
Obrigado.


----------



## andre luis

sacar las papas del fuego
 Achei este tópico,pode ajudar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Ricardo.

Tenho uma sugestão que tal vez não é exatamente uma tradução de “Salvação da Lavoura” (nem perto de ser-lo), mas encaixa dum jeito parecido no contexto da agricultura:

*“... fue la tan esperada agua de mayo...”*.

Espero ter ajudado.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Acho que não Vanda. A tua primeira versão é lícita em Espanhol "Colombiano" (Salvar la Patria). Acontece que nem sempre tais expressões podem-se traduzir literalmente e é bem melhor se assegurar. A idéia de "sacar las papas del fuego" parece-me muito simpática, além de ótima. Não a conhecía.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi Ricardo.
> 
> Tenho uma sugestão que tal vez não é exatamente uma tradução de “Salvação da Lavoura” (nem perto de ser-lo), mas encaixa dum jeito parecido no contexto da agricultura:
> 
> *“... fue la tan esperada lluvia de mayo...”*.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Giorgio, no deja de ser una opción. Tengo temor que en otras partes donde se habla el español la gente no la entienda bien, pus parece ser un regionalismo, o no es así ? 

Creo que voy a traducir literalmente y poner una Nota del Traductor explicando el doble sentido.

Gracias !


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Giorgio, no deja de ser una opción. Tengo temor que en otras partes donde se habla el español la gente no la entienda bien, pus parece ser un regionalismo, o no es así ?
> 
> Creo que voy a traducir literalmente y poner una Nota del Traductor explicando el doble sentido.
> 
> Gracias !


 
Desculpe, meu amigo. Já editei meu post. A expressão correta é “*agua de mayo*”, não “lluvia”. É muito conhecida até do outro lado do Atlântico  Veja: agua de mayo

Sua opção parece-me boa também.

Tchau!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Desculpe, meu amigo. Já editei meu post. A expressão correta é “*agua de mayo*”, não “lluvia”. É muito conhecida até do outro lado do Atlântico  Veja: agua de mayo
> 
> Sua opção parece-me boa também.
> 
> Tchau!


Ok. Vou revisar o texto e substituir então por esta expressão: água de mayo. Creio que ela tem a mesma intenção de Salvar a Lavoura. 

O título do artigo é "Salvação da Lavoura". Vou traduzir para "Las Águas de Mayo". Você crê que o leitor nativo do espanhol também entenderia o duplo sentido, isto é, que o subsídio ao prêmio do seguro agrícola será "salvo" e também a própria lavoura pelas águas de maio ?


Uma curiosidade, como as chuvas de verão aqui no Brasil costumavam cair em Março, existe até uma expressão parecida que virou até nome de canção: Águas de Março (muito interpretada pela cantora Vanusa).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Acho que esse entendimento terá que vir do contexto. Porém, é possível pôr um pouco de contexto no titulo mesmo, _e.g._ “*Las aguas de mayo del sector agrícola*”.
 
Até mais


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acho que esse entendimento terá que vir do contexto. Porém, é possível pôr um pouco de contexto no titulo mesmo, _e.g._ “*Las aguas de mayo del sector agrícola*”.
> 
> Até mais


Boa !

Valeu mesmo !


----------



## Mangato

En español "salvadores de la patria" se entendería perfectamente. Aunque el término procede de los militares golpistas, se emplea en cualquier ámbito, laboral, social, cultural, político, periodístico etc. Se aplica a aquellos que, sin que nadie los llame,  tratan de erigirse en líderes e imponer sus ideas. ¡Estamos hartos de salvadores de la patria!


----------

